# Upgrading Job Classification



## leevining (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello out there.....I'm a sometime viewer, first time user, and long-time coder.  Our group here at a large medical center is interested in getting re-classifed to a job description that more accurately portrays our duties and brings us more in line with the rest of the world as far as compensation is concerned, you know, $$$.  So I had this   bright idea to talk to my fellow coders, abstractors, billers, and etc's and see where you've been on this uphill road......you know, what works and does not....maybe some tips and or ya' all come down here(we're close to Anaheim) and give us a hand.

thanks

leevining


----------

